# Ich werbe dich gerne!



## JrWindcrash (7. Oktober 2017)

Hey zusammen,
 
ich suche einen chilligen mate den ich werben kann, damit wir zusammen ein oder zwei Chars hochleveln können. Du solltest viel Zeit und WoW Erfahrungen mitbringen, sodass wir effektiv lvln können.
 
PS: Ich kann leider nur euch werben, weil ich noch mit einem anderen Account verbunden bin.
 
Bevor wir anfangen würde ich  gerne ein wenig mit dir schreiben, damit wir uns vorher ein wenig kennenlernen. Wenn wir schon´ne Weile zusammen spielen, können wir gerne in voice chat übergehen z.B Discord, Skype oder so.
 
B-tag: SaiyanWhis#2291
 
 
Danke für´s lesen 
 
Update: Wenn du gerne auf´n anderen Realm spielen möchtest, schreib mich einfach mal und wir gucken mal, ob ich eventuell doch auf´n anderen Realm spielen würde


----------



## JrWindcrash (10. Oktober 2017)

/push Suche noch jemand.


----------

